# Bed used as a bass trap



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I got a question for you guys. I'm being forced to get a single mattress for my music room so I can sleep in the room when my Wife is sleeping with the new baby (she does not want me to roll over on the baby) or vice versa.
Are there any heavy foam single mattress beds that would also work and a semi bass trap if I were to have the bed up in a corner when I’m not using it? :help:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, not really. The foam they use for mattresses is closed cell. For any acoustic value you need open cell.


----------



## DigitalNinja (Oct 6, 2014)

What would be opencell?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Even open cell isn't all that great but at least it does something. You need a foam that is designed for acoustics - and don't go to foam by mail, foam factory, etc. That's not good at all. IF (big if) I HAD to use foam, Auralex would be the only thing I would consider.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I grabbed my daughters foam mattress yesterday and placed it in the corner and...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably a couple of things.

1. Problems are not corner related.

2. Mattresses are closed cell foam not suitable for acoustic work.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

bpape said:


> Probably a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Problems are not corner related.
> 
> 2. Mattresses are closed cell foam not suitable for acoustic work.




Min wool a better alternative at 4lb density 4" thick right...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. 4" Minimum


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

I use min wool and it works great as bass trap.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Just to clarify I'm not looking for a bass trap. Since I have to get a single bed I just wanted to see if the bed would affect the sound. 

From what I can see the bed made things better between 100-250hz.


----------

